# Honda GX Engines



## bpirger (Dec 11, 2013)

So are all the new GX engines made in China these days?  Or just some of them?  Or are they a rip-off copy?  I've heard all the above.

I came across a new generator with a GX390, electric start, 6500 watts continuous or so , even included the wheels......for $999.  I thought it couldn't be true...as I think of the GX390 as being about $700 alone. 

So I passed and started looking into the GX390 and heard there are no shortage of imitations that of course are junk.  Who knows?!   But the last thing one wants is a generator that isn't reliable.

How can one tell if it is a real Honda or not?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 11, 2013)

Having just gone thru the generator buying process, I would share your suspicions. However:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/PowerStr...onda-GX390-Electric-Start-PS907000A/204401587
As for determining if the motor is a counterfeit, that gets a little tougher. Was the generator a known brand or sold by a large/national chain? A major name is not going to use counterfeit motors.

I would not have a problem with a genuine Honda engine built in China. The Chinese are perfectly capable of building quality stuff when that is what's required and someone (like Honda) is watching. The knock-off motors are probably manufactured in plants that used to manufacture for Honda. Same design, cheaper materials, less stringent quality control.


Here's a related article:
http://www.unclebobstips.com/generators/Fake_Generators_How_to_Avoid_Them.asp


----------



## MarkinNC (Dec 11, 2013)

I think you were right to pass.  Aren't those GX engine $500 or $600 bucks alone?


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm an engineer for a company that design products with Honda engines on them.  10 years ago they were a step above everyone else, then they moved production to Thailand (at least on the smaller GX line) and it has been downhill from there.  Gas cap issues, crankshaft issues, governor problems, back firing issues on our products whose designs haven't changed.  Also, Honda we have had every design previously approved by Honda to be used with their engines.

Replace their engines with competitor engines and the problem goes away.  

Worse yet, Hondas warranty isn't cut and dry and they often reject our customers issues when it is clearly an engine issue.

We've been begging marketing to let us switch engines for the last year, but our customers are so engrained to the Honda name they won't let us. 
To be fair, it seems all small gas engines have their issues, especially with all of the emissions crap.  I'm certain if we changed engines we would have other sets of issues, but it would make me feel good for a couple weeks.

In my opinion, they are of worth the premium price anymore.


----------



## bpirger (Dec 12, 2013)

The generator was at Sam's Club....by Black Max I think it was.  But then I started wondering if a "better" generator, say a Northern Tool or whatnot with the GX390, would be any different?  I've read somewhere that the "genuine" honda's have serial numbers cast into the engine somewhere....though I would assume this would be cut in...and this would be a way to distinguish.

From what you said Badger, it sounds like perhaps they have let this fall.  To me that is a huge mistake....Honda established itself with engines....then built other things around it (far as I know).  I'd pay a premium if I thought the engine was going to run as well as past Hondas.  Hell, my CRV (car) has 296K miles, and despite the fact that it has run nearly out of oil (5W-20) three times, it has been flawless.  Anecdotal for sure.

In the equipment world, seeing a GX has made it a given.   Sounds like those days are over.  Very stupid for Honda to do this, I believe, no doubt trying to save a few more dollars to make the stock holders happy.   Sounds like not only are they not worth the premium, but others would be a better choice.

The Black Max looked very similar for about the same price.  It just seems far too cheap to be something that will last a long time.  I don't mind things being cheap, mind you, but I really hate having a sh!tty tool!  It is worse than not having it at all....when you need it, you can't count on it.  So how is one to really know these days?

And agreed, great things can be built in China (or anywhere) under the right supervision and quality control.  Cheap labor is what the movement is all about.  I design high end scientific analytical instruments, and corporate always moves production to China.  So it isn't just trinkets and whatnot.   Very frustrating though to watch all the jobs disappear.  Soon it will be design jobs as well.   Go America....keep sending all the money to wall street.  Very very sad.  Sorry for the divergence.


----------

